# MF 5445 4wd and other issues.



## Jerramie (Apr 6, 2015)

My company owns a MF 5445, the 4wd on it stopped working, they had multiple mechanics look at it with no luck, finally someone ran a switch inline to the fuse panel, this switch will now engage the 4wd. 
But, it does not light up the dash 4wd light, and it cuts it into the lowest gearing possible. 

The switch for the 4wd is new, and the wiring seems to be good, does anyone have any ideas, or has anyone had similar issues?? 

Other than the 4wd issues, occasionally after shutting the tractor down, it will not restart until you allow it to sit and cool down.


----------

